# HELP! Sick goat with worms, getting worse!



## HayCreekGoats (May 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, I am completely new to all this but I am so desperate for help from people who have knowledge and experience!
One of our goats became extremely bloated and began scouring. I checked her lower eyelids and determined she was very anemic. I brought a fecal sample to the vet, and they determined she had coccidia, stomach worm, and thread worm. The medication they gave was Corid solution for in her water, valbazen to give orally, and ivercide (ivermectin) to inject. No recommended dosages were given, so I had to look everything up online to figure it out. She got the ivercide injection and corid 5 days ago. She got the valbazen given orally 4 days ago. No signs of improvement (going on well over a week now) so I reached out to someone and they recommended Red Cell, so I have been giving that to her for 2 days now. I also gave a probiotic 1 day ago. So far, I have not seen any improvements and she is becoming more and more bloated everyday and still continues to scour. She is so large now, she looks like she could explode. Her stomach is ballooned out on both sides and is hard. She is breathing shallow but loud, and her scours have gotten worse. I have looked up the medications to see if I should give added dosages but I can’t find any information on what to do. Please help!! I don’t want to lose her!


----------



## farmerjan (May 3, 2020)

Corid is not a one time treatment.  You normally give it for a  minimum of 3 or 5 days to clear up the coccidia.  It will take more than 3 or 4 days for any effect from the wormers to be noticeable .    It sounds like she may have a mass of dead worms that she is having trouble passing causing her to bloat so bad.  But, I am not a goat person so cannot say for sure on that .  I just know that when we worm the sheep, it takes at least a week or so to see much improvement in gum color.  The bloating I am just not sure about.  Since you have a vet that knows how to run fecals, I think the next step is an actual trip with the goat to the vet.  
Corid is available here at the feed stores and it has directions on the bottle.  Coccidia is common in chickens and calves and is the easiest to treat.  I would be very concerned about the worm situation.  Our biggest problem here is barber pole  worms and we use valbazen for that.


----------



## HayCreekGoats (May 3, 2020)

BigFamBam said:


> Does she have constant access to baking soda in a separate container ? Are you offering Electrolytes between feedings ? I'm sorry for how she is feeling. I'm not sure you want to offer probiotics while she is so bloated, it could add to her gas pain.


Thanks for getting back to me, I will stop giving her the probiotics, I didn’t know it would have that affect on her. I have not given any baking soda, but I will offer her that right away in the morning, how do you suggest I do that? I have not tried electrolytes, but I will run to a feed store in the morning to pick some up to give her!


----------



## HayCreekGoats (May 3, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Corid is not a one time treatment.  You normally give it for a  minimum of 3 or 5 days to clear up the coccidia.  It will take more than 3 or 4 days for any effect from the wormers to be noticeable .    It sounds like she may have a mass of dead worms that she is having trouble passing causing her to bloat so bad.  But, I am not a goat person so cannot say for sure on that .  I just know that when we worm the sheep, it takes at least a week or so to see much improvement in gum color.  The bloating I am just not sure about.  Since you have a vet that knows how to run fecals, I think the next step is an actual trip with the goat to the vet.
> Corid is available here at the feed stores and it has directions on the bottle.  Coccidia is common in chickens and calves and is the easiest to treat.  I would be very concerned about the worm situation.  Our biggest problem here is barber pole  worms and we use valbazen for that.


Thank you so much for responding! I will be keeping Corid in all the waters until we do another fecal sample in two weeks to make sure the coccidia has cleared up. The vets around here aren’t doing any animal exams because of covid-19 right now.


----------



## farmerjan (May 4, 2020)

Welcome to BYH which I should have said with my response.  Please go into your info and add your general area to your profile so it shows up below your name when you post.  It helps any of us that try to give you answers as some suggestions that work in say Florida, might not be applicable for say Montana.  Many of us are "doddering old seniors" and I can barely remember where people are from unless it is right in front of me.

Don't do the Corid treatment for more than 5 straight days.  Once the treatment time is done, then their system needs to get back to normal.  Plus, you will be able to assess if it is a coccidia problem and then see if the treatment worked.  I prefer to treat directly down the throat with the Corid because I know they are getting the treatment.  But I am treating mostly calves and usually one on a singular basis.  It is hard to make sure of how much water a calf is drinking if it is on a cow nursing.  If your kids are not nursing, then drinking water treatment might be okay.  Still if this one is the one you were concerned about and treated, I would treat it directly.  A syringe without the needle,  will deliver the corid if inserted in it's mouth far enough back so it can't spit it out.  Don't "drown it" but squirting it so that they will swallow.  If you are uncomfortable with that then in the water is better than not treating at all. 
Good luck.


----------



## D and L Meadows (May 4, 2020)

Depending on your area, they coccidia might be resistant to Corid. We have used that but no success. Now we use Baycox. Have to order it online as it’s not approved in the US. You might want to try that if the corid doesn’t work.
What doses of Ivermectin and Valbazen did you use?
A good product to use when deworming is GI Soother from Fir Meadows.
https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p811/GI_Soother™_Digestive_System_Support_16_oz.html


We have had really good results with it.

Hope she pulls though!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 4, 2020)

When we worm we treat for three days and repeate  again in ten days....you may want to recheck with your vet as she isn't  getting any better....good luck and hope your goat gets better quickly


----------

